# Maryland snow help



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am looking for subs that are interested in snow removal, I have multiple accounts from Belair to Edgewater. you must be able to come to my office to meet in Timonium, must be reliable and dependable. Email me at [email protected] with your contact information and equipment available, some sites are banks some sites are grocery store size.


----------



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

OK ladies and gents, an update to whats going on here. I need a sub that has a plow and spreader and hand labor for sidewalks. the coverage area is negotiable i have a route in Baltimore, Multiple routes in Washington DC i need coverage on. pm me or text me at 410-218-1265.


----------

